# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  what do i feed my new 2 1/2 inch yellow spotted salamander

## justin shockey

pleas help me out

----------


## Alex Shepack

Chopped up earthworms work great.  You can also feed crickets and waxworms and the like, but chopped up earthworms (or just small ones) work great.

Alex

----------


## justin shockey

how do you feed them i don't think he will eat from my heads so do i take him out or just put them in

----------


## John Clare

Spotteds tend to be shy but they eat well.  If it hasn't eaten for you yet I would suggest putting a few crickets in (only a small number, like 3 or 4) and check the next morning to see if they are being eaten.  You can try feeding with earthworms using a forceps or tweezers - persistence will usually pay off.

----------


## Kurt

Just for everyone's information, the spotted salamander, _Ambystoma maculatum_ is illegal to possess in the state of Massachusetts without permits, and Mass Fish Wildlife does not issue permits to private citizens for native wildlife. Trust me I have tried in the past. They don't care where you got it, they don't care if its captive bred. You will not get a permit for it. So sorry to rain on the parade.

PS I have been wanting marbled salamanders, _Ambystoma opacum_ ever since I first laid eyes on them. Unfortunately the state considers it endangered, so I can't have it.  :Frown:

----------


## justin shockey

well that sucks

----------


## Kurt

Yeah. My understanding is that surveys have shown that there are plenty of them out there since the law was first written. Unfortunately, fish & wildlife haven't gotten around changing it and I doubt they will. We are still waiting for them to legalize a bunch of animals that they said they would.

----------


## John Clare

I had no idea MA was this restrictive.  Kurt, what other Ambystoma are protected there?  I have Ambystoma mavortium mavortium (formerly known as Ambystoma tigrinum) and Ambystoma talpoideum.

----------


## Kurt

> I had no idea MA was this restrictive. Kurt, what other Ambystoma are protected there? I have _Ambystoma mavortium mavortium_ (formerly known as _Ambystoma tigrinum_) and _Ambystoma talpoideum_.


You're fine with those. All the Ambystomids that are illegal in MA all natives, such _A. maculatum_, _A. opacum_, _A. laterale_, and so on. Tigers, moles, small mouths, axoltls, and so on are all perfectly legal. Here is the skinny on what is legal and illegal - http://www.neherp.com/state-regulati...-massachusetts

I, too have _A. mavortium_, as well as _A. tigrinum melanostictum_. Both perfectly legal. All illegal amphibians in Massachusetts are native to the state. Interestingly, the eastern spadefoot toad is the only illegal frog.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the information, Kurt.  So are all of the amphibians on that list native to MA?

----------


## Kurt

I think so.

----------


## justin shockey

so if i keep him for now what is best to feed him you have these guys he is only 2/12 inch what i mean is other types and they mite be similar sized

----------


## Kurt

Pretty much feed him the smae things you would feed your frogs.

----------


## justin shockey

ya but smaller

----------


## Kurt

Exactly.

----------


## justin shockey

what is the best way to feed small salamanders

----------


## Kurt

The same way you would feed your frogs, dust the crickets and throw them in.

----------


## justin shockey

ok thanks

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## justin shockey

it eat for the first time 1 large cricket

----------


## justin shockey

he is still eating and has gotten quit fat

----------


## Kurt

Well, that would be a good thing.

----------


## justin shockey

OK good it looks pretty happy to

----------

